# Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 6, 2015)

```
<p>Canon Japan has posted samples from the upcoming Canon EOS 5Ds.</p>
<ul>
<li><strong><a href="http://web.canon.jp/imaging/eosd/samples/eos5ds/" target="_blank">Canon EOS 5Ds Image & Video Samples</a></strong></li>
<li><strong><a href="http://web.canon.jp/imaging/eosd/samples/eos5dsr/" target="_blank">Canon EOS 5Ds R Image Samples</a></strong></li>
</ul>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*

Meh photos, but that's canon's MO. Price is decent.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*

"This sample movie was shot in Full HD mode, and has been optimized for viewing on this website."

Canon, why would I want to view a 960x540 video to evaluate the Full HD capability of your recently released camera? Try to be less insufferable, would ya?


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras

Officially ON the Canon USA site


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



CarlMillerPhoto said:


> "This sample movie was shot in Full HD mode, and has been optimized for viewing on this website."
> 
> Canon, why would I want to view a 960x540 video to evaluate the Full HD capability of your recently released camera? Try to be less insufferable, would ya?



Same reason the sample photos on their US website are like 400px wide.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOQ9cIp9RqY#t=11

Blam. You're welcome.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/standard_display/high_resolution_eos

Double Blam.


----------



## Policar (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*

Fine detail picture style adds an improved debayer algorithm. Cool. 

Funny that the 5DR photos all have softness from motion/lens blur or are shot at f11, at which point the diffraction is very evident. Images look amazing.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



Policar said:


> Fine detail picture style adds an improved debayer algorithm. Cool.
> 
> Funny that the 5DR photos all have softness from motion/lens blur or are shot at f11, at which point the diffraction is very evident. Images look amazing.



Both look pretty exciting. I'm honestly now having trouble deciding which one I want....


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



PureClassA said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOQ9cIp9RqY#t=11
> 
> Blam. You're welcome.



Video mode wasn't used once during the making of that photo time-lapse.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



CarlMillerPhoto said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOQ9cIp9RqY#t=11
> ...



No not at all. It was the time lapse mode. I just posted the link because we were looking for something bigger than 940x400 or whatever that embedded video thing was. I realize it's not indicative per se of the video mode at 1080p. But right now most of us are looking for eye candy ;D


----------



## Arkarch (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



CarlMillerPhoto said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOQ9cIp9RqY#t=11
> ...



Yep, but an inverted tilt-shift was. Geesh.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



Arkarch said:


> CarlMillerPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > PureClassA said:
> ...



Yes it was! Very effectively, I might add!


----------



## Aglet (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*

lots of resolution available, but the OOC jpg is still showing plenty of characteristic Canon noise in blue sky at base ISO. This doesn't feel like an Exmor type sensor unless there's been a sudden jump in per-pixel noise with those smaller photosites.
Any further info on what's in the box yet?

I'll still stay with my ABC cameras for now, 5dsr doesn't appear to do me any favors over an 800e at that price.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



Aglet said:


> lots of resolution available, but the OOC jpg is still showing plenty of characteristic Canon noise in blue sky at base ISO. This doesn't feel like an Exmor type sensor unless there's been a sudden jump in per-pixel noise with those smaller photosites.
> Any further info on what's in the box yet?
> 
> I'll still stay with my ABC cameras for now, 5dsr doesn't appear to do me any favors over an 800e at that price.



Lot of haze in that sky too. Don't be too quick to judge.


----------



## takesome1 (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*

Look at the water drops on the Hippos neck, whats up with this?
Rainbow or something sinister.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



takesome1 said:


> Look at the water drops on the Hippos neck, whats up with this?
> Rainbow or something sinister.



Sunlight diffracting through it like a prism (pretty routine) and/or compounded by lack of OLPF ????


----------



## takesome1 (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



PureClassA said:


> takesome1 said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the water drops on the Hippos neck, whats up with this?
> ...



Of course those of us leaning toward the 5Ds R are looking for such things compounded by the lack of OLPF.

I would like to believe sunlight through a prism.


----------



## Photo_e (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*

Is there any way to tell from these images approximately how many stops of dynamic range the camera can produce?


----------



## Aglet (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



PureClassA said:


> Aglet said:
> 
> 
> > lots of resolution available, but the OOC jpg is still showing plenty of characteristic Canon noise in blue sky at base ISO. This doesn't feel like an Exmor type sensor unless there's been a sudden jump in per-pixel noise with those smaller photosites.
> ...


HAHA! That's some pretty chunky haze. There's some room for that to be jpg compression artifacts so I'll reserve my total disdain for the thing until I can sample some raw files. 
FWIW, I wasn't too impressed with the tonal gradation at ISO 400 in the fantasy scene either.


----------



## Aglet (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



Photo_e said:


> Is there any way to tell from these images approximately how many stops of dynamic range the camera can produce?


can't do much with jpg files as there's too many hidden variables but, I suspect, it's still hovering close to 12 stops as DxOmark would measure it.
I'm really looking fwd to seeing it tested so I can do my smug-dance.


----------



## Photo_e (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



Aglet said:


> Photo_e said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any way to tell from these images approximately how many stops of dynamic range the camera can produce?
> ...



I hope no-one will be dancing if it is only 12 stops (except maybe Nikon and Sony).


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



Aglet said:


> FWIW, I wasn't too impressed with the tonal gradation at ISO 400 in the fantasy scene either.



For a high-res body, this is a much bigger priority for me than DR. Canon has closed the resolution gap between 35mm and medium format, but I'm skeptical that any full-frame sensor can close the overall IQ gap between 35mm and MF. I know it's not a fair comparison, but Canon's the one making the comparison in its own press release 

As for DR, according to this preview, the 5Ds' DR is the same as the 5D3. 

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EOS-5Ds.aspx


----------



## Aglet (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



Photo_e said:


> I hope no-one will be dancing if it is only 12 stops (except maybe Nikon and Sony).


Even if it's improved over the 5d3/2 s as much as the 7d2 was over the 7D, Canon users are gonna be very happy with this machine. There's lots of good stuff in it that will be every-day-helpful.
I just don't think it will be so much better that it would coax me back from the other brands I use.


----------



## K-amps (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*

Its not a Sony Sensor... Canon confirms this at the start of the video: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hl6AKRadEsw


----------



## Aglet (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



V8Beast said:


> Aglet said:
> 
> 
> > FWIW, I wasn't too impressed with the tonal gradation at ISO 400 in the fantasy scene either.
> ...



Even the exmor types are getting near the physics limits of technology so if Canon's still off-sensor digitizing with the pair of Digic processors then we may still be seeing some read noise issues which, combined with the smaller pixels, will make for somewhat noisier images when pixel-peepin. Down-sampling/printing at higher ppi will make some of that disappear but, from what little I've seen so far, I'm not gonna hold my breath in anticipation of a breakthru here. i think we'll be seeing a FF version of the 7D2's abilities. An improvement for sure, but not a panacea.

edit - typo fix


----------



## R1-7D (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



Aglet said:


> lots of resolution available, but the OOC jpg is still showing plenty of characteristic Canon noise in blue sky at base ISO. This doesn't feel like an Exmor type sensor unless there's been a sudden jump in per-pixel noise with those smaller photosites.
> Any further info on what's in the box yet?
> 
> I'll still stay with my ABC cameras for now, 5dsr doesn't appear to do me any favors over an 800e at that price.



Really? Noise in the blue sky? I'm not really seeing it...even when I zoom in it looks good. 

I did find, however, what I think is a small piece of sensor dust in the photo if you look just slightly right of the helicopter next to the volcano on the left.


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



Aglet said:


> Even the exmor types are getting near the physics limits of technology so if Canon's still off-sensor digitizing with the pair of Digic processors then we may still be seeing some read noise issues which, combined with the smaller pixels, will make for somewhat noisier images when pixel-peepin.



I wish someone made a camera with a super-sized Exmor and 50 megapixels to boot. Oh wait, Pentax does 

I don't need the extra 28 megapixels, and I sure as hell don't want to sacrifice 1 stop of ISO performance and 1 FPS, so I'll stick with my 5D3. IMHO, if you really need medium format IQ, you need to get an MF body. 

That said, I'm glad Canon shooters waiting for a high-res body now have a viable option. I'm sure the 5Ds will make a lot of people happy.


----------



## Aglet (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



R1-7D said:


> Aglet said:
> 
> 
> > lots of resolution available, but the OOC jpg is still showing plenty of characteristic Canon noise in blue sky at base ISO. This doesn't feel like an Exmor type sensor unless there's been a sudden jump in per-pixel noise with those smaller photosites.
> ...



2 helis, 3 planes, I do see a dust circle where you stated.
Much of the blue sky noise present is jpg compression, but there is also some fine structure to the noise, visible in some areas, which _may_ hint at some residual canon-style noise structures in the raw files.
I'll have to see real raw files.
Otherwise this is a decent performance. I do like the detail and sharpness is reasonable even tho diffraction limited.


----------



## heptagon (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*

The 5DS R samples are shot at aperture F/11 to hide the moire. They should have been shot with f/4 or f/5.6 to achieve maximum image sharpness in the center.


----------



## Aglet (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



V8Beast said:


> I wish someone made a camera with a super-sized Exmor and 50 megapixels to boot. Oh wait, Pentax does
> I don't need the extra 28 megapixels, and I sure as hell don't want to sacrifice 1 stop of ISO performance and 1 FPS, so I'll stick with my 5D3. IMHO, if you really need medium format IQ, you need to get an MF body.



Yes, I've been thinking about 645z myself as I start to push my d800/e bodies in some situations.



> That said, I'm glad Canon shooters waiting for a high-res body now have a viable option. I'm sure the 5Ds will make a lot of people happy.



+1. Even if it's a FF 7D2 for IQ, it's gonna be pretty darn good!
And I've been spoiled by 2.5+ yrs worth of d800 use.


----------



## Mancubus (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*

I was definitely expecting more from these cameras. I know it's not an official review yet but I don't see a reason to buy this yet, especially knowing that the 5d4 will be coming later.

The only excuse I see for buying this over the 5d3 is if you really need all those pixels, apparently no improvement on image quality.


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



Aglet said:


> Yes, I've been thinking about 645z myself as I start to push my d800/e bodies in some situations.



If you get the Pentax, please give me your impressions of it, especially as it compares to the D800. Everyone seems to be raving over this thing, and I might make for a good tax write-off


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



Mancubus said:


> The only excuse I see for buying this over the 5d3 is if you really need all those pixels, apparently no improvement on image quality.



Yeah, the poorer ISO performance is disappointing, but then again, it's a studio/landscape camera and it's not intended to be a 5D3 replacement. Nevertheless, the D800 had triple the resolution and superior ISO performance compared to the D700, so as consumers it's easy to get greedy and want it all


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



Mancubus said:


> I was definitely expecting more from these cameras. I know it's not an official review yet but I don't see a reason to buy this yet, especially knowing that the 5d4 will be coming later.
> 
> The only excuse I see for buying this over the 5d3 is if you really need all those pixels, apparently no improvement on image quality.



Canon obviously don't think you need all those extra pixels: two of those shots were at f11 on a 24-70 II !


----------



## martti (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*

These sensors will require a set of new standards on the models'skin quality and the skills of the make-up artists. 
They will be a direct hit on the medium-format digital market. Pretty impressive and way beyond my scope.


----------



## Alefoto (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*

I still see the usual canon noise in the dark.
If you look at the ancient book image, the book rim or the wood support do have noise and it's only 200 iso...
Before making more conclusions I would like to see the raw file but the jpg so far is not impressive


----------



## Alefoto (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



CarlMillerPhoto said:


> "This sample movie was shot in Full HD mode, and has been optimized for viewing on this website."
> 
> Canon, why would I want to view a 960x540 video to evaluate the Full HD capability of your recently released camera? Try to be less insufferable, would ya?



   Definitely quoting this!!


----------



## Bennymiata (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*

And it will still be many months before they will be available to buy, and by then, Nikon would have put out ANOTHER 2 cycles of models, and the new Canons will be old news.


----------



## pulseimages (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



Mancubus said:


> I was definitely expecting more from these cameras. I know it's not an official review yet but I don't see a reason to buy this yet, especially knowing that the 5d4 will be coming later.
> 
> The only excuse I see for buying this over the 5d3 is if you really need all those pixels, apparently no improvement on image quality.



You took the words right out of my mouth. When I saw the image samples I was so disappointed. Where is the so called 50 megapixels of details that Canon is bragging about? 

Especially in this image? I mean is it me or is this image not subpar? 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/732t1la00hx3lj7/eos_5dsr_lcd.jpg?dl=0


----------



## wockawocka (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*

The 5Dsr pixel pitch is too small and everything people said might be a problem will be with this camera.

I want to rave about the camera but with no ISO examples above 400 shown, no access to raw files and no mention of dynamic range in the videos I can't invest in it.


----------



## Machaon (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



Aglet said:


> Much of the blue sky noise present is jpg compression, but there is also some fine structure to the noise, visible in some areas, which _may_ hint at some residual canon-style noise structures in the raw files.
> I'll have to see real raw files.



Agreed. It seems a bit pointless to infer system noise when peeping at an image format with lossy compression. Of all FF cameras, this one needs RAW or lossless formats to really shine.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



wockawocka said:


> The 5Dsr pixel pitch is too small and everything people said might be a problem will be with this camera.
> 
> I want to rave about the camera but with no ISO examples above 400 shown, no access to raw files and no mention of dynamic range in the videos I can't invest in it.


DR is said to be equal to 5DIII. VERY dissapointing! Difficult to conclude on noise, from the limited samples we have seen, but it does not look very promising. This was a total turn-off!


----------



## heptagon (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



martti said:


> These sensors will require a set of new standards on the models'skin quality and the skills of the make-up artists.
> They will be a direct hit on the medium-format digital market. Pretty impressive and way beyond my scope.



What aperture do medium format photographers use? One can simply trade aperture, focal length and ISO for sensor size.

The following settings result in exactly the same image when the sensor has the same number of pixels (assuming a perfect sensor and a perfect lens, same exposure time):

crop sensor, 85mm f/1.2 ISO 100
=
full frame sensor, 136mm f/1.92 ISO 256
=
medium format sensor, 209mm f/2.95 ISO 606

Now if things are not perfect, smaller sensors have less read noise, therefore ISO 100 on your crop camera will look better than ISO 600 on a medium format camera - but - with medium format you will likely shoot at ISO 100 and therefore collect more light than is currently possible with a crop sensor (until they make one with ISO 16). Currently a win for larger sensors.

Pixel sharpness can be made better on larger pixel sizes - a win for larger sensors.

Lenses can be mades sharper if they are longer and have a narrower aperture. The 85mm f/1.2 is not very sharp but the 200mm f/2.8 is very sharp in comparison at the respective apertures. - BUT - you need heavy and expensive glass to make good lenses for large sensors. This means small sensor: cheap and light glass, heavy sensor: enormously heavy and expensive glass but better image quality.

Also a large sensor could be shot with a big f/1.2 lens and give a blur that is not obtainable with small sensors. - A big win for larger sensors in some areas.


Now with the new Canon sensor and the good Canon lenses you can actually make use of those 50 MPix. If you need to stop the aperture down to avoid too much blur in the out of focus regions your image is actually going to be on par with a medium format camera. The advantage is much lower weight and price than medium format.


----------



## Boykinally (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*

What a disappointment in the specs listed on DP review! There is no mention any where on better Dynamic Range(only reason to upgrade for me) and still only 3 frames in auto bracketing! Really. Are you kidding me? Not looking like I will purchase this. I was hoping for some break through in IQ not just larger file size!


----------



## Maiaibing (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*

Details @50 mpix is just amazing!

However, seems we will have to wait for some RAW samples to make a final judgement on picture iq. Iso performance does not seem too impressive if the jpeg's are to be believed. :-\


----------



## xps (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*

Some od us - like me dislike the new 5Ds.
But honestly, the 5Ds will be well sold. Be sure, the IQ maybe not better than existing bodies, but equal to them. So millions of buyers like the IQ of Canon and they will buy this high-MP body.

I wonder, why the AF area is so small. My son´s brand new 7DII has nearly double the AF-Area. (added picture from Canon.de)


----------



## heptagon (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



xps said:


> Some od us - like me dislike the new 5Ds.
> But honestly, the 5Ds will be well sold. Be sure, the IQ maybe not better than existing bodies, but equal to them. So millions of buyers like the IQ of Canon and they will buy this high-MP body.
> 
> I wonder, why the AF area is so small. My son´s brand new 7DII has nearly double the AF-Area. (added picture from Canon.de)



The 7DII is a crop camera. If you put the same AF sensor inside full and crop cameras, it will have a greater coverage of the sensor in the crop.


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



V8Beast said:


> Aglet said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I've been thinking about 645z myself as I start to push my d800/e bodies in some situations.
> ...



I have both the Pentax 645Z and the D800E and the Pentax is just superb. The only time I have used my D800E since I got the Z was for a magazine article where the magazine insisted I shoot with the Nikon. I had the 5D3 before the nikon and lived the high ISO performance and the truly silent silent shutter (Nikons implementation of this is poor way to much sound on the quiet shutter). I gave the camera to my brother in law to borrow. 

The Z performs really well at all ISOs low as well as ridiculously high. Dynamic range is more than 14 stops and I tend to ETTL rather than ETTR as you can push so much detail from the shadows it's ridiculous. 

With the new canon I know people are asking for shots at wide apertures but since they are pitching this at landscape shooters like me so f/11 is far more typical for my style of shooting than f/4 or f/5.6 would ever be. So tests should be on this basis of apertures f/8 to f/16. With nikon I frequently shoot at f/11-16 and the Pentax I'm normally in f/11-16 with some forays into f/22. I don't do pixel peeping so am not nitty picky about theoretical diffraction. 

The only thing that would get me back to Canon with this would be if they sort out the low ISO noise and banding and get to 14 stops of DR. I don't want to be forced to do HDR because the camera can't shoot scenes I want to. I am in the market for a possible replacement for the Nikon but may see what Sony offers by way of A7R2


----------



## xps (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



heptagon said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > Some od us - like me dislike the new 5Ds.
> ...



but why can´t they create a bigger one?


----------



## wunderpink (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*

The message I take from the 50MP announcements is that I can now expect good optics released in future. Every lens which is designed for the new high res cameras should shine even more with standard resolutions of ~20MP.

So I am looking forward to new sharp primes. Especially 35 f/1.4, 50 f/1.4, maybe 85 f/1.8 ;D


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



xps said:


> I wonder, why the AF area is so small. My son´s brand new 7DII has nearly double the AF-Area. (added picture from Canon.de)



Seems to be a basic design problem with full frame cameras in general - but if you imagine using the 1.6x crop mode, the af coverage for this area is just as complete as on the 7d2.


----------



## lintoni (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



wunderpink said:


> The message I take from the 50MP announcements is that I can now expect good optics released in future. Every lens which is designed for the new high res cameras should shine even more with standard resolutions of ~20MP.
> 
> So I am looking forward to new sharp primes. Especially 35 f/1.4, 50 f/1.4, maybe 85 f/1.8 ;D


 Hopefully!


----------



## jeffa4444 (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*

On the Canon UK site I'm liking the shots with the Canon EF100mm f2.8L both the head & shoulders model shot and the close-up of the eyelid. 
This lens is superb and worth every penny.


----------



## traveller (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



xps said:


> heptagon said:
> 
> 
> > xps said:
> ...



They probably could, but the geometries required would mean that the camera body needing to be larger. Nikon admitted that they had to slightly reduce the coverage of their 51 point AF system in the D750 compared to the D810, because a smaller body size was a design objective.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



jeffa4444 said:


> On the Canon UK site I'm liking the shots with the Canon EF100mm f2.8L both the head & shoulders model shot and the close-up of the eyelid.
> This lens is superb and worth every penny.



Just looking on the UK site, on the 'sharpness comparison', bowl of flowers, the 5Ds clearly has no sharpening or un-sharp mask applied. I bet there is, in practical viewing, absolutely no difference once appropriate sharpening has been applied. And who shoots a 50 mp camera and doesn't post process at all ? 

The only benefit I see of the AA -less camera, the 'r' version, is if you are going to publish straight from the camera.


----------



## martti (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*

I would imagine that anyone who is after the 50MB picture quality would not make compromises in his/her choice on lenses. AS if paving the way for the insane sensors Canon has launched the new versions of the basic *L* zoomery. There are the excellent new 24-70 f/2.8, the Dust Pump has been replaced, there is a very good 16-35 and now the ultrawide. On the longer side the 200-400mm seems like a well finished product. The TS 24mm has been renewed, the 24 mm *L* as well. Admitted, the 35mm *L* and the 50mm *L* should have been revisited a while ago but even as they are, people buy them no totally ignoring what the DxO or _specialists_ say.
Looks like you have the FF people going for *L*. They have money and they are willing to spend it on the ever better and more expensive lenses.
Better margins fo Canon, for less units sold. Makes business sense, which again is one of Canon's less understood fields of knowledge.


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



itsnotmeyouknow said:


> I have both the Pentax 645Z and the D800E and the Pentax is just superb. The only time I have used my D800E since I got the Z was for a magazine article where the magazine insisted I shoot with the Nikon. I had the 5D3 before the nikon and lived the high ISO performance and the truly silent silent shutter (Nikons implementation of this is poor way to much sound on the quiet shutter). I gave the camera to my brother in law to borrow.
> 
> The Z performs really well at all ISOs low as well as ridiculously high. Dynamic range is more than 14 stops and I tend to ETTL rather than ETTR as you can push so much detail from the shadows it's ridiculous.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback. Your impressions echo the sentiments of others who have used or owned both the D800 and the 645Z. How do you like the Pentax glass?


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



Mogwai2 said:


> David Noton loves the new 5D´s.



Tell Canon to send me a free 5ds, and I can assure you I'll love it, too :->


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*

Its probably the JPGs but I expected more. On the bright side, if you we're going to buy a 5D-s, you'll have LR6 to process the RAW's, Which hopefully will have GPU support.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*

One of the biggest disappointments I have with this announcement is Canon was LAZY and didn't move up to using CFast. You'd think with files that big they'd want to go CFast, which has been a standard for a long time now. Or at least dual CF UDMA7, I mean, come on!

And, what'd be a really neat trick, is now that there is USB3 (yay!), if they were to implement raw video using a computer with SSD(s) to stream through the USB3. Well...crunching the numbers, that wouldn't work. Assuming 30 fps, 64MB per frame, that's 15.36 Gigabit/sec needed. Thunderbolt 2 could likely manage that, but we don't have it on the camera. Perhaps a crop-mode, or an s- or m-RAW format would work though.


----------



## Mogwai2 (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



RLPhoto said:


> Its probably the JPGs but I expected more. On the bright side, if you we're going to buy a 5D-s, you'll have LR6 to process the RAW's, Which hopefully will have GPU support.



It will not.. don´t ask me how i know.


----------



## Kahuna (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



V8Beast said:


> itsnotmeyouknow said:
> 
> 
> > I have both the Pentax 645Z and the D800E and the Pentax is just superb. The only time I have used my D800E since I got the Z was for a magazine article where the magazine insisted I shoot with the Nikon. I had the 5D3 before the nikon and lived the high ISO performance and the truly silent silent shutter (Nikons implementation of this is poor way to much sound on the quiet shutter). I gave the camera to my brother in law to borrow.
> ...



I can comment on the Pentax HD DA 645 28-45mm F4.5 ED AW SR Lens (shooting only lanscapes)
1. Expensive
2. Big (some may say massive) and heavy but balances well with the body
3. Optical stabilization works very well 
Paired with the 645Z it takes some very amazing sharp shots. (when I get my computer back up and running I'll post some examples).


----------



## HULK (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*

2008: "Knock knock"

5Ds: "Who is there?"

2008:"It´s me, I want my dynamic range back!"


----------



## KBStudio (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



xps said:


> Some od us - like me dislike the new 5Ds.
> But honestly, the 5Ds will be well sold. Be sure, the IQ maybe not better than existing bodies, but equal to them. So millions of buyers like the IQ of Canon and they will buy this high-MP body.
> 
> I wonder, why the AF area is so small. My son´s brand new 7DII has nearly double the AF-Area. (added picture from Canon.de)



If you look at the AF examples Canon posted you will notice that the AF sensors need to be no wider than the 1.6x crop. Otherwise the sensors will fall out side the image area. I would imagine this would be a problem. So with three possible formats, the smallest dictates how wide the array can be.

I question Canon having this role out without any real studio/landscape/portrait imagery. The samples thus far look like after thoughts. Hey someone get on the roof and shoot the city before we announce tomorrow. If you are trying to sell cameras wouldn't want really stellar imagery for your marketing push?


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



KBStudio said:


> I question Canon having this role out without any real studio/landscape/portrait imagery. The samples thus far look like after thoughts. Hey someone get on the roof and shoot the city before we announce tomorrow. If you are trying to sell cameras wouldn't want really stellar imagery for your marketing push?



I'm generally underwhelmed by Canon's choice of sample images.


----------



## pulseimages (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



Mogwai2 said:


> David Noton loves the new 5D´s.
> 
> And honestly i give more about his opinion then on the opinions of nobodys on internet forums.
> 
> The new 5D´s will rock in the right hands.



I agree.

http://www.magezinepublishing.com/equipment/images/equipment/EOS-5DS-5716/highres/EOS-5DS-Sample-Image_Canon-Explorer_David-Noton2-resized_1423145852.jpg

http://www.magezinepublishing.com/equipment/images/equipment/EOS-5DS-5716/highres/EOS-5DS-Sample-Image_Canon-Explorer_David-Noton1-resized_1423145844.jpg

Source: http://www.ephotozine.com/article/canon-eos-5ds-5ds-r-hands-on-sample-photos-26928


----------



## KBStudio (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*

Whoa. These shots are more along the expectations I had from Canon. Why waste our time when this kind of testing has been done?


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*




Kahuna said:


> V8Beast said:
> 
> 
> > itsnotmeyouknow said:
> ...



I echo this, the 28 - 45 is massive, partly perhaps because of SR, which I could have lived without. 

Here are a few images from the last few days:



Elterwater-morning by singingsnapper, on Flickr



Elterwater-morning-2 by singingsnapper, on Flickr



Last-Light-at-Waterhead by singingsnapper, on Flickr



Last-Light-at-Waterhead-2 by singingsnapper, on Flickr

and one with one of the older type lenses the FA (autofocus) 80 - 160 - this is rumoured to be being replaced soon:



Langdale-View-2 by singingsnapper, on Flickr



Beryl-2 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## martti (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*

Gotta love the MF picture quality. 
Used to have a Mamiya 645. It broke and nobody could fix it any more, they said it is less expensive to buy another one. Which I didn't, having just got the EOS 5. 
It was a joy to view those 645 slides...


----------



## dolina (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*

Per Mike Burnhil, Canon UK CPS said they didnt move to CFast because they dont want to annoy customers. That's why the chasis of the 5DS/R are identical to the 5D Mark III.

Fast forward to 8:20 http://www.fotosidan.se/cldoc/video-interview-canon-eos-5ds-and.htm

Another interesting point is starting with the Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM lenses announced from 2010-onwards are designed for high pixel density sensors. Tough luck to me then. ;D

Like you I would love to transition to CFast but who wants to pay $180 for a Lexar 32GB memory card? Yes, it is 3400x (510MB/s read) but still.

I would rather see Canon make the transition to CFast with their Cinema EOS line andlater transition to CFast once $/GB be at par with CF cards of today.

Mike also mentions high pixel density camera makes lousy video cameras.

Again, looking forward to the 5D Mark IV hopefully with 4K, modest MP bump, Sony-level DR and all the bells and whistles in August.



Drizzt321 said:


> One of the biggest disappointments I have with this announcement is Canon was LAZY and didn't move up to using CFast. You'd think with files that big they'd want to go CFast, which has been a standard for a long time now. Or at least dual CF UDMA7, I mean, come on!
> 
> And, what'd be a really neat trick, is now that there is USB3 (yay!), if they were to implement raw video using a computer with SSD(s) to stream through the USB3. Well...crunching the numbers, that wouldn't work. Assuming 30 fps, 64MB per frame, that's 15.36 Gigabit/sec needed. Thunderbolt 2 could likely manage that, but we don't have it on the camera. Perhaps a crop-mode, or an s- or m-RAW format would work though.


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



itsnotmeyouknow said:


> Here are a few images from the last few days:



Stunning! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Click (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



itsnotmeyouknow said:


> Here are a few images from the last few days:



Awesome.


----------



## Stu_bert (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*

I appreciate they've not made a massive leap like Sony did, but if they have improved the sensor quality by matching the DR of the current 5D III then if the same tech was used on the lower-res 5D III would it not increase the DR of that sensor? Not massive jump agreed.

The comparisons with a MF sensor from an outcome perspective are fair, especially as Canon are marketing it as a competitor. But for most people it is quality at a price point. And a $3.6K vs $8.6K excluding lens is surely like comparing the Audi to a Porsche? If money is no object, a Pentax is better. But then so is a Phase One.

Ultimately Canon did their research and produced the best possible with their resources. None of us know why the off-chip ADC is still there, nor the 180nm or 500nm process. 

In reflection, what were the chances that Canon were going to produce a step-change in the 5Ds having just launched the 7D II? 

I would be surprised if a A7r II has a step-change increase in DR over the A7r. If it matches it, given the higher resolution, will people be disappointed?


----------



## Halfrack (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*

Anyone shooting 50mp with poor technique will hate the image results. My concern is that given the same performance as the existing 5d3 sensor, the reasons to go for the 645Z will still be valid. I've shot stuff at iso 6400 and higher, and can pull exposure +4.

Here's an ISO test batch if someone wants to dig in further: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/p6t3qx0t39p8mvv/AAA4PcwDSj2MNKiOpr13H5f-a?dl=0

It's with the Z, mirror locked up, with the 400/5.6 (a legacy lens) at f/8 going from ISO100 to ISO 204k shooting part of the Space Needle here in Seattle at night. I got a little out of order with the shots, but all the metadata is there.


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5Ds & EOS 5Ds R Image & Video Samples*



Stu_bert said:


> I appreciate they've not made a massive leap like Sony did, but if they have improved the sensor quality by matching the DR of the current 5D III then if the same tech was used on the lower-res 5D III would it not increase the DR of that sensor? Not massive jump agreed.
> 
> The comparisons with a MF sensor from an outcome perspective are fair, especially as Canon are marketing it as a competitor. But for most people it is quality at a price point. And a $3.6K vs $8.6K excluding lens is surely like comparing the Audi to a Porsche? If money is no object, a Pentax is better. But then so is a Phase One.
> 
> ...



I'm looking at the A7rII as a possible replacement for my Nikon, to use as a smaller back up camera. As long as it has at least as much DR as the present A7R has I will pull the trigger on it. 

I think that Canon are making a rod for their own back by promoting it as competing with medium format. It isn't all about resolution.


----------

